# Using 3 Chemicals At Once



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

I am going to do a water change tomorrow in my red belly tank. 
now, I am going to use a dosage of aqua safe, waste control AND plant food.

is it totally okay for me to use all three with the distilled water I put in after I take out 20% of the water?

please let me know soon I dont wanna wait to clean the tank.

thanks!!!

p.s. my reds are still babies so let me know if they'd be affected more by this.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Put the aqua safe in when you change the water. I would wait until the next day to dose ferts. There should be no need to use waste control at all in a planted tank nor in a tank with proper filtration and maintenance.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

Dose all at the same time you should be fine, fertz are often dosed the same day as water changes to replace what the water change has removed and what has been used up before the water change









Why are you using distilled water to do water changes?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I just add everything after the water change...why distilled water?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

e46markus said:


> I just add everything after the water change...why distilled water?


I use distilled water because it has the lowest ph of all water I can purchase at the store.

is using aqua safe WITH distilled water? not tap.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Traveller said:


> Dose all at the same time you should be fine, fertz are often dosed the same day as water changes to replace what the water change has removed and what has been used up before the water change
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im just scared of using tap. should I rather use tap? if so, whats the best way to do so.

thanks!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You don't need to use AquaSafe if you are using distilled water... aquasafe is made to remove/neutralise chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals distilled water does not have... anyway you should test your distilled water for oxygen lebels since i know some is to low for fish... as been said you don't need "waste control" if you have good filtration...

Something i found on the internet...

"Best Answer - Chosen by Voters

Distilled water should Never be used in an aquarium for any reason. It is not not the same as RO water. distilled water is basically steam collected from boiled water. It contains nothing.

The theoretical pH of highly purifed water is 7.0. In practice, however, most purified water will have a pH that is slightly acidic (less than 7.0) due to the presence of dissolved carbon dioxide (CO2) from the atmosphere. Dissolved carbon dioxide reacts slowly with water to give the bicarbonate and hydronium ions.

The only way this water can be used is if it is re-mineralized, in particular with Calcium, Magnesium and some sodium, carbonates and other minerals (like electrolites) 
Without these minerals the fish will not be able to osmoregulate and the fish will die a painful death as fluids will not properly flow within and out of the fish.

As for your ph what ever your water's ph is is what it is going to be. PH should not be adjusted since most fish live well in a range from 6-8.4. Playing with your ph and doing it on a daily and sometimes twice per day adjusting and readjusting will send your PH into a see saw doing more harm than good.

Also why are you changing out 80% of your water? Only 25% is a water change no more. Getting rid of 80% or more of your water will crash your bio filter and the cycle process. Causing you more unneeded problems.

Get yourself a good dechlor and use your tap water. Your fish will thank you in the long run."


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> You don't need to use AquaSafe if you are using distilled water... aquasafe is made to remove/neutralise chlorine, chloramine and heavy metals distilled water does not have... anyway you should test your distilled water for oxygen lebels since i know some is to low for fish... as been said you don't need "waste control" if you have good filtration...
> 
> Something i found on the internet...
> 
> ...


I did not say 80% by the way. please re-read that part of my post.

ill use tap water so avoid those issues, but I'd just like to know the best way to do so

thanks man!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should read this:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_you_use_distilled_water_with_beta_fish

http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/purewatr.htm

IMO Tap water + AquaSafe (or any other water conditioner) is all you need...


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

those articles were quite interesting, but I would just like to use tap water.

should I bottle the the tap water into 4L empty distilled water bottles that I kept and put in aquasafe and pour them in like 15 minutes later after I do my tank suctions?

if that method sucks could you tell a better way?



Mr. Hannibal said:


> You should read this:
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Can_you_use_distilled_water_with_beta_fish
> 
> ...


oh and what does IMO mean? Ive been seeing it ALL over


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

IMO (In my opinion)... you can add the water conditioner while filling your tank with water... it's suppose to act inmediately and i've never had a problem... and remember to cycle your tank before adding any fish!!!!!


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> IMO (In my opinion)... you can add the water conditioner while filling your tank with water... it's suppose to act inmediately and i've never had a problem... and remember to cycle your tank before adding any fish!!!!!


well I already have them in there. but I ran the tank for a good while before. a few weeks. they seem fine though.
Im not going to add anymore fish. just the 5 reds.

do you think they're all gonna drop dead lol?

they seem happy and fine.

are piranhas that sensitive? its making me worry about them.

now that I understand the nitrogen cycle I will get the tank cycled as fast as I can.

do you think in your opinion they'll be okay in the duration??

let me know

thanks


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hard to know... i highly recommend you test your water daily... what's your tank size, what is your filtration?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Hard to know... i highly recommend you test your water daily... what's your tank size, what is your filtration?


mines only like a 30. im buying a 75 in a bit. they're a good size for the tank they are in.

and I know for a fact that a smaller tank makes it easy for me to do more frequent water changes.

should I change it every second day?

My ammonia was FINE today at ZERO. 
ph was at what its always at around 7.4
my nitrate level was at around 10. not too high at all. I know zero is the best but its not super high.
BUT! my nitrate was like dark purple with my API test kit. I dont really know where that lays but Im sure its high. what should I do?

my filter is a hang of the side tetra. Its made for a tank a little bigger so the filtration is great especially because piranhas like soft water.

let me know your thoughts. I need your help!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

In the other thread you say your nitrate is OK but you're having problems with nitrites... How is so???

Post your water parameter again...


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 1, 2010)

If your nitrites are anything above 0 you haven't properly cycled. Since you already have fish in there I'd do 20% water changes every other day. You can try adding something like Seachem Stability or Hagen Cycle to help it along. Make sure you keep on the waterchanges.

If you nitrates are high (20-30+) just keep doing large waterchanges every few days and upgrade your filter (or add a 2nd with extra media).


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

silent1mezzo said:


> In the other thread you say your nitrate is OK but you're having problems with nitrites... How is so???
> 
> Post your water parameter again...


im going to re test rightnow and take PICTURES of all the results

give me 30 minutes


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> In the other thread you say your nitrate is OK but you're having problems with nitrites... How is so???
> 
> Post your water parameter again...


Here are the four testing results I had.
The pictures go as follows
1. ammonia
2. pH
3. NitRAte
4. NitRIte

let me know what you think is wrong and what I should do about this. im going to do water changes a lot by pouring in tap water the same temperature and putting in a full tanks dosage of aquasafe.

as you can see...it looks like my nitrites are relitively high (it was darker purple yesterday), but the nitrate its quite light coloured actually!

ammonia is absolutely perfect and the ph is where its always


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Distilled water is pure H2O, no minerals, no buffers, nothing. Using Distilled water will play havoc with your fish and parameters, you'll have to deal with possible pH crashes fish lacking minerals unless you replace them. Isn't worth it. Only time distilled water is used in an aquarium setting is in SW tanks, and even then minerals are replaced when adding salt and supplements.

Don't worry about pH, fish like RBP's will adapt to the water they are in and are fine even at higher pH's IMO. pH is something many people seem to worry about but it isn't important unless you have ammonia present (pH above 7 can lead to ammonia poisoning as more ammonia is present then ammonium(less harmful counterpart)) or if your planning on breading more difficult fish like cardinals and discus.

Like Mr. Hannibal said, test your water params to make sure everything is good, use aquasafe with tap water, and you should do fine.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya your nitrites are extremely high so your tank isn't fully cycled. I would do a partial water change and add some salt. Whats your temp at?


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

e46markus said:


> Ya your nitrites are extremely high so your tank isn't fully cycled. I would do a partial water change and add some salt. Whats your temp at?


well it was lower today. 79-80.

I saw it was like 82.5-83.2 so I turned it down


----------

